# I think he likes his job.



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I was just browsing and found this. I think it is safe to say that this horse really enjoys his job.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

WOW. That is an awesome horse!


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

:shock: GREAT find. Definitely must love it :wink:


----------



## mysandi (Feb 21, 2009)

That is one great horse!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow. I love a good cow horse. Thats a great video


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

WOW! Amazing! I wouldnt've believed it if i hadn't seen it for myself!

Thanks for the share!


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow...It sure does look like he enjoys his job. It kinda of reminds me of a Border Collie hearding sheep only it is a horse cutting cows. :lol: 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow, he picked his own cow and everything?!? Amazing. =]


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

My first trainer a looong time ago had several World titles in Working Cow Horse. The 2 and 3 year olds he bred he would "test" them to do this. If they worked the cow by instinct he kept them and trained them...if they didn't he would sell them. It was the coolest thing ever to watch.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Awesome. I've often watched cutting videos and thought that the rider was, well, only along for the ride. Of course, that's not true, but this video definitely shows how it's a real team effort.


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_Wow! Pretty horse! I wonder how much training they will have to do to make it a cutting horse? _

_lol - Very natural movement & a treat to watch. Thanx for sharing._


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

hotreddun said:


> My first trainer a looong time ago had several World titles in Working Cow Horse. The 2 and 3 year olds he bred he would "test" them to do this. If they worked the cow by instinct he kept them and trained them...if they didn't he would sell them. It was the coolest thing ever to watch.


 
That is so interesting :lol:


----------



## draftlover215 (Apr 2, 2009)

WOW! That was awesome!!!!


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

yup thats pretty amazing. I wonder if i let my stud in with the cows what he would do...hhhmmmm....maybe ill try...


----------

